# arcadia Earth Mix Bearded Dragon advice



## chrismc91 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi I'm going to be using Arcadia Earth Mix as a substrate for my 5 month old Dragon in the next couple of weeks and was wondering what is the best way to use it, depth, d o you need drainage,do you need to use insects(spring tails etc),Wat maintaince is required? Etc etc

thanks in advance.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

EarthMix is an all Organic, mineral rich, fine particulate substrate.

In arid systems it does not need a drainage layer.

most use it at about 2-3" deep, mist it down to obtain your soil humidity and maintain that

you can add springtails yes, we should be misting lightly twice a day anyway, they tend to live deeper down in the substrate than in forest systems

I really like it, our arid species dig and climb around in it, it does well

John,


----------



## chrismc91 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers John much appreciated.


----------

